# REWARD: Lost Red Paddle on Clear Creek 5/31



## julves (Jul 16, 2006)

Tell that little rodent to hold onto her shit! Does that make three booty beers for the weekend?


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

She did one booty beer for her two swims on Monday. I think multiple swims on the same day is covered by one booty beer, so I'm willing to call it good. But if you think she should do another, I let you have that conversation with her 

The lost paddle was my fault. I grabbed it and tossed it on the bank before retrieving the boat, and when we walked back to get the paddle it was gone. Should have made sure it was further up the bank before getting the boat.


----------



## foreverhard (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey, Chris. 
My buddy and I talked to you on the river that afternoon (red superhero & green nomad). We looked but did not see that paddle (we took out at the USFS office). Good luck.
-Mike


----------



## johnnyww (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm pretty sure I found it, I'll call tomorrow. Bent shaft with some pogies? John


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

Yes! That sounds like it! I'm surprised the pog's are still on it. 
If you can't get ahold of Sara, you can give me a call too. 303.885.2787


----------

